# 211 HDMI



## bossoftech (Jun 19, 2007)

I just bought a 211 off ebay and i was wondering how i can tell if it the newer model with the stronger solder connections on the HDMI port? 

thanks in advance


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

If the HDMI works, keep the external connector supported, and don't let it sag.


----------

